# STOMACH PAIN



## 13297 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm asking this question on behalf of my husband. He's been having stomach troubles for as long as he can remember himself. He is 38 now. We've been to see our doctor who diagnosed and successfully treated H Pylori infection few years ago. However, my husband still gets heartburn, feels bloated and has regular burping which he finds uncomfortable. The thing that bothers me the most is the pain he gets. Sometimes, he gets this severe indigestion either during or straight after a meal. The pain is quite severe. Even moving and breathing hurts. All he can do is either double over or roll on the floor in total agony. He describes the pain like a brick with really rough corners moving about in his stomach. The pain can last for hours before eventually subsiding. And afterwards his stomach just feels really sore and tender. If anyone has ever experienced anything similar, please, help me understand what's going on because I can't stand to watch him suffer like that. It doesn't happen every day or anything but when it does happen, all I can do is wish I had it instead of him. We're trying to be careful and sensible with what he eats. He isn't really into junk food and because of his sensitive stomach, we don't miss meals or anything like that. My husband is a strong man and isn't really into complaining, so he tries not to show the pain too much or not to make a big deal out of it but it must hurt a lot because he just can't help it. The most recent episode was yesterday after we had a cup of tea with a little bit of cake. The pain started straight away and came totally out of the blue. It was so strong, he couldn't even say anything. Please, please, help me. Grateful for any advice. Thanks.


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi, sorry to hear you hubby is enduring so much suffering, it must be awful for the both of you. He needs to get back to the docs or even to casuality. Sorry I haven't got any real helpful advice but I hope somehow this will get better.


----------



## 21824 (Dec 17, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by health-junkie:Hi everyone, I'm asking this question on behalf of my husband. He's been having stomach troubles for as long as he can remember himself. He is 38 now. We've been to see our doctor who diagnosed and successfully treated H Pylori infection few years ago. However, my husband still gets heartburn, feels bloated and has regular burping which he finds uncomfortable. The thing that bothers me the most is the pain he gets. Sometimes, he gets this severe indigestion either during or straight after a meal. The pain is quite severe. Even moving and breathing hurts. All he can do is either double over or roll on the floor in total agony. He describes the pain like a brick with really rough corners moving about in his stomach. The pain can last for hours before eventually subsiding. And afterwards his stomach just feels really sore and tender. If anyone has ever experienced anything similar, please, help me understand what's going on because I can't stand to watch him suffer like that. It doesn't happen every day or anything but when it does happen, all I can do is wish I had it instead of him. We're trying to be careful and sensible with what he eats. He isn't really into junk food and because of his sensitive stomach, we don't miss meals or anything like that. My husband is a strong man and isn't really into complaining, so he tries not to show the pain too much or not to make a big deal out of it but it must hurt a lot because he just can't help it. The most recent episode was yesterday after we had a cup of tea with a little bit of cake. The pain started straight away and came totally out of the blue. It was so strong, he couldn't even say anything. Please, please, help me. Grateful for any advice. Thanks.


I have suffered for 10 plus years from nightly stomach pain. I was diagnosed by a gastoentestinal Dr with non-ulcer dispepsia - basically meaning I had stomach pain . No other diagnosis.I have found some relief from changing my diet.I take a tablespoon of yogurt daily for the acidophilus to help instestinal health.I have gone for days on just meat and vegetables as I don't have gas/bloating/stomach pain when I don't eat wheat flour products or most any simple carbohydrate.Good luck. There seems to be a lot of help on the web for improving digestion.I have also used Candex (a yeast digesting enzyme) and found major releif from night-time heartburn/indigestion.I would like to be able to eat carbohydrates again, so I am still looking for digestion help too.I am just so glad that I have gotten major relief from using the Candex product and following the Cadida diet (got this with Candex at Great Earth Vitamin store). It has been 15 years of suffering!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Stomachs rule, yesterday afternoon I stuffed myself with a scrambled egg/spam sandwiche. I was up all night with pain, fullness, indigestion and gas. By morning I was somewhat better, taking it easy today with food. I take probiotics, but Ralph that Candex sounds interesting. Might give it a try.I need a nap and a new stomach.Char


----------

